# CGB - Cann Global



## System (22 March 2011)

Queensland Bauxite Limited (QBL) was formerly known as Australian Gold Investments Limited (AGV).

http://www.queenslandbauxite.com.au


----------



## springhill (22 August 2012)

MC - $4m
SP - 1.5c
Shares - 271m
Options - NQ
Cash - $4.4m

I like the cash position and the MC:Cash ratio, but a few too many shares on issue at this point. Not saying something won't happen, but doesn't fit my criteria precisely enough.

*JUNE QUARTERLY ACTIVITIES*
● QBL is continuing to assess new bauxite project opportunities
● Further negotiations surrounding environmental constraints to determine future exploration programmes
● QBL is continuing to negotiate and finalise access agreements for identified high priority drilling targets

Queensland Bauxite is focused on defining significant bauxite resources with a view to commencing direct shipping ore (DSO) bauxite mining and export operations. During the June Quarter QBL has concentrated on reviewing a range of new significant bauxite project opportunities and progressed its current projects for future exploration programmes. QBL is also assessing options to divest or pursue partners for its secondary gold assets.

*QBL assessing new significant project acquisition opportunities*
As a result of QBL's strong shareholder base and technical expertise, QBL has been approached in relation to substantial project opportunities. QBL's directors and management, together with its technical and corporate advisors, are currently reviewing these opportunities, and the Company will inform the market should any opportunity be progressed.


----------



## goliath (12 June 2014)

*QBL Take off blue sky's*

Great ann today. Great management & is ready to go off like a firecracker after coming out of TH tomorrow


----------



## Joe Blow (13 June 2014)

*Re: QBL Take off blue sky's*



goliath said:


> Great ann today. Great management & is ready to go off like a firecracker after coming out of TH tomorrow




Goliath, welcome to ASF!

You are obviously new here and have probably come from another stock market forum where ramping is accepted as the norm. Just so you know, it's not the norm here and we expect a little more from people. Given that is the case, I have a few questions I'd like you to answer.

1. What was today's announcement and why was it "great"?
2. On what do you base your assertion that QBL has "great management"?
3. Please explain why you believe QBL will "go off like a firecracker" when it comes out of a trading halt tomorrow.

Thank you for your co-operation.

For future reference, please review our policy on ramping: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4773

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask them in that thread.


----------



## HolyWars (13 June 2014)

Another trading halt today as of 3pm.


----------



## pixel (15 September 2014)

The daily chart appears to have formed a basing pattern with resistance at 2.4c.





I arrived a little too late for last week's obvious Intraday swingers, but I did accumulate a position around 2.5c. It seems last Wednesday's Progress Report http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01551660 had the desired effect 

Target 3c+; trailing Stop 2.4c


----------



## pixel (22 October 2014)

... back in business for another little run.




Intraday swingers notwithstanding, I'm targeting 2.8c resistance.


----------



## pixel (16 April 2015)

It's been rather quiet around QBL - until today's announcement.
Although it didn't say very much, price and volume have sharply picked up.




A cynic might say " I feel a trading halt and cap raising coming up. "
Hang on - they just had one in March at 1.4c, right? 

but then again ... after the success last October, I'm risking a few Quid and see how it pans out.


----------



## pixel (6 January 2017)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01818355
expect more news about mining permit by 19 January.


----------



## pixel (6 March 2017)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01835802
Holy Smoke! Now they've gone to pot!


----------



## pixel (6 March 2017)

That "High" went quickly up in smoke 





Gap-up closed.
It should be interesting to see what today's high buyers are about to do.
I kept a small posi - just in case ...


----------



## pixel (9 March 2017)

pixel said:


> just in case



glad I kept it 






How High can they go, one has to wonder?
On the Market Depth, sellers seem to speculate on over 4c. "I'd like to see that." 

Incidentally, there are several more companies interested in pot plants. This is my list. 
Please amend if I missed a candidate. Thanks

AC8, CPH, ESE, MMJ, MXC, QBL, ZLD


----------



## pixel (10 March 2017)

I just found I have to include BOT
so the Pot watchlist reads now: AC8, BOT, CPH, ESE, MMJ, MXC, QBL, ZLD


----------



## ojhowle (13 March 2017)

It seems like all the pot stocks are tracking very well over the past week. Is this due to the policy that has legalised medical marijuana imports into Australia?


----------



## pixel (14 March 2017)

ojhowle said:


> It seems like all the pot stocks are tracking very well over the past week. Is this due to the policy that has legalised medical marijuana imports into Australia?



looks more like a brief pipe dream.
Yesterday, nearly all of the Pot plants in my 'pot' watch list were green.






Today, they have gone up in smoke and only left red embers:


----------



## pixel (15 March 2017)

The pot rush is over for now. I have taken my money off the table and waved Pnina good-bye.






Shall reconsider when I see substantial support.


----------



## pixel (23 March 2017)

Hemp seed has now been declared a legal food.
Nimbin will be delighted: Can't afford bread? Let them eat (hemp) cake


----------



## greggles (13 November 2017)

> *HISTORIC MOMENT FOR QBL*
> 
> A significant milestone has now been reached in Australia that has a major positive impact on the potential business, cashflow and profitability for Queensland Bauxite Limited (QBL)’s investment in Medical Cannabis Limited (MCL). Now that hemp foods products have been made officially legal for human consumption in Australia as of 12 November, MCL, through its Vitahemp brand, is now well set to become the premier hemp food company in Australia.




QBL up 45% today after announcing their entry in the hemp food products market through their investment in Medical Cannabis Limited.


----------



## barney (22 November 2017)

I'll see your 45% and raise you another 50%  Hope you are still in on this Greggles. 

I remember I scoffed when these guys first bought into the MM arena given they were a Bauxite Co. Now that I own them I am a loyal shareholder
Broke out on 9th October at 2 cents ... currently trading around 5 and a half cents and looking strong .... not scoffing anymore lol ......


----------



## pixel (22 November 2017)

Look at the pot planters go today! *Risk On!




*


----------



## greggles (22 November 2017)

barney said:


> I'll see your 45% and raise you another 50%  Hope you are still in on this Greggles.
> 
> I remember I scoffed when these guys first bought into the MM arena given they were a Bauxite Co. Now that I own them I am a loyal shareholder
> Broke out on 9th October at 2 cents ... currently trading around 5 and a half cents and looking strong .... not scoffing anymore lol ......



I'm not actually on it barney, but wish I was. It's certainly been going great guns lately. Great news for those holding. I wonder how much further it has to go? Is the market cap really getting close to $100 million?


----------



## barney (22 November 2017)

Pity you weren't in Greg but there will be plenty more QBL's for sure.

Not sure of the exact MC but between $60-80 million which is certainly factoring in a bit of upside on the retail revenue they hope to achieve once they get their product range up and running ...

That aside, they have around $6 million in cash on hand so currently sitting at a PE of around 11 to 13 with a lot of potential upside if all goes to plan .... Personally fortunate to hold a reasonable freehold amount at this point and curious to see what eventuates over the next 12 months.  Cheers.


----------



## greggles (23 November 2017)

barney said:


> Pity you weren't in Greg but there will be plenty more QBL's for sure.
> 
> Not sure of the exact MC but between $60-80 million which is certainly factoring in a bit of upside on the retail revenue they hope to achieve once they get their product range up and running ...
> 
> That aside, they have around $6 million in cash on hand so currently sitting at a PE of around 11 to 13 with a lot of potential upside if all goes to plan .... Personally fortunate to hold a reasonable freehold amount at this point and curious to see what eventuates over the next 12 months.  Cheers.



Good luck barney. I hope you do well out them. Will be watching with interest.


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 November 2017)

greggles said:


> QBL up 45% today after announcing their entry in the hemp food products market through their investment in Medical Cannabis Limited.



Bauxite - hemp? Chalk - cheese.


----------



## barney (24 November 2017)

Wysiwyg said:


> Bauxite - hemp? Chalk - cheese.



Yeah it seems a strange marriage at face value .....

There is a possibility if their Bauxite project gets off the ground, the eventual required reclamation of the land post mining could be utilized by planting MM vegetation ...fair way down the track at this stage but an interesting synergy if it eventuated


----------



## greggles (4 December 2017)

Can't ask for a better run than this. 2c to 9.5c in three weeks. Volume appears to be dropping a little but no signs of a sell-off yet. Who would have thought even a few years ago that people would be making these kind of gains with medical marijuana companies?


----------



## greggles (9 January 2018)

Since early November QBL has gone from 2c to 10c then back to 5c and now back up to 9c. Quite the roller coaster ride.

Yesterday the company announced that it has signed an exclusive joint venture agreement for a World First Pharmaceutical Grade Medical Cannabis Extended Release Pill with Canntab Therapeutics Limited. The announcement further claimed that this product is a "game changing" medicinal solution and a possible solution to the opioid crisis.

With the excitement and hype around medicinal cannabis at the moment, if this pill does what the company says it can then this could be just the beginning.

Anyway, the news sent QBL up to 11.5c today, although it is currently at 8.2c after easing off its earlier highs.


----------



## greggles (19 April 2018)

After spending the last few months going backwards on low volume, QBL has finally begun to reverse the decline. A couple of good announcements in the last few days have re-ignited interest in QBL and it is heading north again.

Coles stores are now stocking various products and oil blends from QBL's subsidiary Medical Cannabis Limited and its hemp seed food subsidiary VitaHemp Pty Ltd. Vitahemp have also released the first Australian grown and processed Hemp Seed Oil soft-gel capsules into the Australian market.


----------



## greggles (20 June 2018)

QBL has been in a trading halt since 2 May but it will be re-instated to official quotation tomorrow morning after releasing a 131 page announcement this evening that details the company's transformation into a major ASX-listed cannabis company.

The short version is that QBL will be acquiring 100% of Medcan Australia Pty Ltd, a holder of an Office of Drug Control Medical Cannabis Production License (Australian Cultivation & Production Licence) and 100% of Medical Cannabis Limited.

The purchase of Medcan Australia Pty Ltd will be satisfied through the issue of 250,000,000 QBL shares and the purchase of Medical Cannabis Limited through the issue of 1,195,000,000 QBL shares. So in total QBL will be issuing 1,445,000,000 new shares to fund both acquisitions. When this is added to the 1,593,852,092 shares already issued it means QBL will now have a total of 3,038,852,092 shares on issue. 

Maybe it's about time they changed their name from Queensland Bauxite? Queensland Cannabis maybe? 

Tomorrow's open will be interesting. The last traded price was 4.9c, so based on their new total amount of shares their new estimated market cap will be $148.9 million.


----------



## galumay (20 June 2018)

So they have gone from pots to pot?


----------



## greggles (20 June 2018)

galumay said:


> So they have gone from pots to pot?



So it seems. It really is a big transformation for this company, but revenue is a big question mark so the initial excitement might wear off pretty quickly. With three billion shares on issue there will certainly be a lot of liquidity.


----------



## greggles (21 June 2018)

QBL opened this morning at 7c and since then has retreated back to 5.9c. I had a feeling that while it was going to make some gains today on the back of yesterday's announcement, there would also be a lot of holders taking this opportunity to exit their positions, especially after such a long trading halt.

102 million shares have traded so far today and at 5.9c that makes it a 20.41% gain on the last traded price before the trading halt on 2 May.


----------



## greggles (21 June 2018)

Well, after all the hype and excitement on another unnamed forum about QBL following yesterday's company transformation announcement, it ended up finishing the day at 5.3c, up a measly 8.16%.

I had a feeling that the excitement would wear off pretty quickly. Cannabis stocks are the flavour of the month at the moment, but the extravagant valuations that form in the mind of the average punter aren't matching up with reality. Not only that, but with three billion shares on issue (post-acquisition) it will be hard for the company to gain any traction with the sheer number of shares on issue. I hope that there is a share capital consolidation on the cards for QBL.


----------



## System (29 January 2019)

On January 25th, 2019, Queensland Bauxite Limited (QBL) changed its name and ASX code to Cann Global Limited (CGB).


----------



## greggles (4 September 2019)

Cann Global recently came out of voluntary suspension that lasted longer than 12 months. It went into the suspension as Queensland Bauxite and came out as Cann Global.

Just a bit of an update:

After being reinstated to official quotation its share price immediately fell to a low of 2.3c but has since recovered to a high of 5.1c today. The recovery began following the announcement on 29 August which stated that its T12 Food Division has become an official supplier to Costco, and has secured its first Purchase Order of 6900 bottles from Costco Australia for its VitaHemp certified organic premium hemp oil daily capsules.

The company has a whopping 1,898,182,843 FPO shares on issue which means at its current price of 5.1c it has a market cap of around $96.8 million. Seems a little high to me but clearly someone thinks its worth that much.

Anyway, now its back trading again it will be interesting to see what happens from here. After a more than 12 month suspension from trading you would think they would be out to kick some goals to restore some confidence in the company.


----------



## frugal.rock (9 December 2020)

So many are probably aware of the cannabis boom by now.
CGB (Can Global LTD) have just finished a share placement and raised $3.75 million at 0.005
The volume and price is picking up now this raise has finished.
A very speccie priced stock in a booming sector.
Creso can't run forever, and when the music stops, ouch.
Invariably, CGB is ripe for the picking and stands a high probability of being a buy up target in my opinion.

Edit, I turn my back on it and it's taking off as I write.
Do your own research if you have time...
I believe Motley Fools may have written about this one, from my  memory.

Chart showing off and racing bar today.


----------



## frugal.rock (9 December 2020)

A little overhead resistance at 0.012
Currently looking like it will break through it.


----------



## frugal.rock (9 December 2020)

So it did hit 0.013, but met resistance with momentum decrease. 
Quite a long consolidation on 0.011
A solid run today overall with nearly all time record volumes or at least highest volume in 3 years.
Some solidly large orders going through just before close with a strong final close.
Will be interesting to watch again tommorow by all accounts.  
With a bit of luck, the exuberance shown in CPH trading will transfer over to this one and have it run stupidly also....


----------



## barney (9 December 2020)

Lol  ... I wish the world would get back on the Rare earths bandwagon so I can start making some cash again


----------



## frugal.rock (10 December 2020)

CGB currently eying off a 3 tick gap up or 25% on open with strength.

Just a reminder it closed 100% higher yesterday with record volume after closing a successful placement. 
Order flow indicated the day closed on strength.  
Held, tightly this time...


----------



## barney (10 December 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Held, tightly this time...




I assume that means you are on for the ride Rock ............ Another good call, and well done


----------



## tech/a (10 December 2020)

Dont know if youve noticed but Ive seen it on CPH as well
There is a bid at 2 levels exactly the same in the millions
Once it goes it re appears about 7-10 ticks above in the sell.
As its being sold it re appears on the buy side.

Someone made a motza on CPH and looks like this one is also on their 
radar. Ill get some as well FR.


----------



## frugal.rock (10 December 2020)

I was all out, but all my indicators (bar one which is a bit slow) are telling me it's pivoting up again, or about to.
So have re-entered.
Fingers crossed, can do with a monster win to pull P/L back to where it should be...
Edit, other indicator has confirmed, finally. 
I may be wrong, I may be crazy.


----------



## tech/a (10 December 2020)

Not the ideal start to this trade.

Technically
The gap this morning has been filled
I notice the 15 min opening bar spiked on massive volume
the pullback is on very low volume finishing net demand.

buyers seem to be holding
while the ladder shows strong supply going forward
typical pump and dump.

don’t under estimate momentum
currently I’m not seeing momentum in this stock
some interest yes.


----------



## frugal.rock (10 December 2020)

tech/a said:


> don’t under estimate momentum
> currently I’m not seeing momentum in this stock
> some interest yes.



I noticed most of the market fizzled off around the same time.
Was doing the rounds and came back to this one turning to crap.
Too late to exit and yes, in hindsight, the momentum wasn't enough to break through 0.016

Original entry 0.007 and again on 0.012 , 
partial exit on 0.017, majority exit on 0.016.
Re-entered on 0.155 and again on 0.014, looking for interest to come back over the next few trade days.
Would be nice if it runs as much as CPH in percentage terms...

Thanks for the info @tech/a


----------



## frugal.rock (11 December 2020)

Not sure of the placement price, but happy to see institutional investment at this stage.
Check asx for full announcement this morning.

On 9 December 2020 Cann Global (ASX:CGB, the Company) announced that the Company had raised $3.75M before costs in a placement to sophisticated and professional investors (Placement).

The Company stated in that announcement that it intends to use a large portion of those funds to immediately clear all the Company’s liabilities, including to large convertible note holders.

CGB is pleased to announce, that the Company’s convertible note holders (L1 Capital and Obsidian) have notified the Company, that instead of being repaid the funds owing to them by the Company, that as per the terms of their notes, *they wish to instead convert their outstanding  
notes at the Placement price into equity.*


----------



## barney (11 December 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> *they wish to instead convert their outstanding
> notes at the Placement price into equity.*




Nice vote of confidence!!   Onwards and upwards from here perhaps.


----------



## barney (11 December 2020)

Market didnt seem to see it that way for some reason .... Nothing surprises anymore


----------



## frugal.rock (11 December 2020)

barney said:


> Nice vote of confidence!!   Onwards and upwards from here perhaps.



Not so far this morning.
The tree is getting a proper shake to see what falls out.
Perhaps this afternoon?
Too early to tell.


----------



## Austwide (11 December 2020)

Maybe a big dilution of shares


----------



## barney (11 December 2020)

I think I put the mocker on it for you Rock .... sorry about that  I went out in sympathy by chasing EM1 into the 11's  yesterday (I never chase normally), and got my medicine today as well


----------



## frugal.rock (16 December 2020)

Market Sensitive Announcement
ASX 16/11/2020

CGB WELCOMES TGA FINAL DECISION  ON CBD PRODUCTS

Cann Global Limited (ASX:CGB) (Cann Global or the Company) is pleased to announce that the Therapeutic Goods Administration (TGA) has released its final decision yesterday on proposed amendments to the Poisons Standard.

The TGA has confirmed that it will down schedule cannabidiol (CBD) preparations from Schedule 4 (Prescription medicine)  to Schedule 3 (Pharmacist Only Medicine).

In the final decision, the TGA has also increased the maximum daily dosage to 150 mg/day, up from 60 mg/day as proposed in the interim decision.

As noted in the statement from the TGA: “The decision will allow low-dose CBD containing  products, up to a maximum of 150 mg/day, for use in adults that have been approved by the TGA, to be supplied over-the-counter by a pharmacist, without a prescription.

The decision limits over-the-counter supply to only those products that are approved by the TGA and included on the Australian Register of Therapeutic Goods (ARTG).

The decision also outlines additional limits on dosage form and packaging requirements, including
pack size and child resistant closures.”

This decision from the TGA to down schedule CBD products follows the recent landmark decision made on 2 December by the United Nations Commission on Narcotic  Drugs (CND) to reclassify cannabis as a Schedule I substance, the least restrictive  drug classification.

Cann Global welcomes the TGA’s decision.
Through its joint venture with Canntab  Therapeutics (Canntab), CGB has an import permit for two Canntab CBD hard pill  products for which this change is expected to apply.

Cann Global is working with
a regulatory consultant to prepare its application to register both products on the  ARTG in the coming months.

There are currently no TGA approved products on the
ARTG that meet the Schedule 3 criteria.

Canntab is an industry leader in solid oral dose formulations of cannabis in exacting doses.

The hard pill cannabinoid formulations provide doctors and patients with a  discreet, uniform dosage, medical grade solution.

Whilst the joint venture has secured an import permit to Australia, Canntab are in the process of securing their Canadian export licence which is expected to be received imminently.

Canntab CBD pills are
expected to be available in Australia during the first quarter of 2021.


----------



## barney (1 February 2021)

Hey Rock. @frugal.rock 

Are you still watching this little fella?   I placed an order near the close last Friday at 008 when there were still a bucket load of 009 's on the market depth.

Next thing you know the 008 's looked very unlikely so I put another order in the queue at 009 for a few less Shares. That got filled today and the* 009* level has packed up a lot.

It looks like its not far from moving again to my eyes.  Pot Stocks should be back on the radar this year 

*If it breaks the 010 level* it could gain some real momentum.


----------



## tech/a (1 February 2021)

Got a few


----------



## frugal.rock (1 February 2021)

tech/a said:


> Got a few



Got a few, plus a few more, in right proper abundance !


----------



## tech/a (1 February 2021)

Yes might add myself 
but not without some proof of 
“ SustainEd “ Momentum


----------



## barney (2 February 2021)

barney said:


> It looks like its not far from moving again to my eyes.




A + $400,000 Line wipe of the *010 *'s a few minutes ago.  Definitely some movement at the station.🐎


----------



## tech/a (2 February 2021)

Not as confident but have a Buy Stop order in incase it flies.


----------



## barney (2 February 2021)

tech/a said:


> Not as confident but have a Buy Stop order in incase it flies.




I'm guessing whoever took the large bite earlier today is the same Buyer/s who still have +10 million Buy order at the top of the queue so probably be in no hurry to push the next level just yet.  

Positive accumulation though


----------



## barney (10 February 2021)

Dropped as low as 008 earlier today.  Obviously the "Trader boys" were trying to fox everyone, as they do.

Pushed up to 011 this arv on good Volume. Nice when a plan comes together


----------



## tech/a (10 February 2021)

Got filled with more this arvo 
bit more confident in this move


----------



## frugal.rock (10 February 2021)

Has been showing some steady interest of late. 
Top mover in  my cannabis watchlist again today (25 stocks in list) Held, tightly.

The over the counter CBD products are set to start July 1st in Australia, however there's waves around the world with the EU loosening restrictions and Asian countries following suit.  

Personally, I am looking forward to it in Australia as Doctor's are very reluctant to prescribe pain killers that were previously available over the counter due to Federal Government pressure not to. 
Have found it dulls pain and gives natural anti inflammatory , great for a stuffed back.

There is a multitude of other conditions that CBD can provide relief for, notably without any "high", that may otherwise be historically associated with cannabis.


----------



## barney (10 February 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Have found it dulls pain and gives natural anti inflammatory ,* great for a stuffed back.*




Talking my language there FR


----------



## frugal.rock (26 March 2021)

Cann Global Ltd (ASX: CGB,
Announcement this morning.

Company) requests that an immediate trading halt be placed on its securities pending the release of an announcement regarding a material regulatory milestone. 

The Company requests that the trading halt be lifted on the earlier of the commencement of normal trading on Tuesday 30 March 2021 or when the anticipated announcement is released to the market.


----------



## barney (26 March 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> pending the release of an announcement regarding a *material regulatory milestone.*




Lets hope it generates a bit of upward motion in the SP.


----------



## barney (7 May 2021)

Someone stumped up $100,000 to buy CGB at 0.007 not long after the Open.  

$33 Mill Market Cap with around $10 mill in the bank

It looks due to move

Then again, its looked that way for a while


----------



## greggles (7 May 2021)

barney said:


> Someone stumped up $100,000 to buy CGB at 0.007 not long after the Open.
> 
> $33 Mill Market Cap with around $10 mill in the bank
> 
> ...




CGB has quite a chequered history. I recall back in June 2018 when they had their "COMPANY TRANSFORMATION ANNOUNCEMENT" - I love company announcement titles in all capitals - they were going to do amazing things... but the wheels started to fall off not long after.

Still, you can't argue with $10 million in the bank, although it has to be put to good use. As the ladies say, "It's not what you have but what you do with it that counts!".


----------



## barney (7 May 2021)

greggles said:


> CGB has quite a chequered history. I recall back in June 2018 when they had their "COMPANY TRANSFORMATION ANNOUNCEMENT" - I love company




True Greg.  

"Pot" stocks in general seem to talk it up, but the actual delivery is a bit hit and miss.

Anyway, I bought another 500K at .007 today off the back of what looks accumulation.

Interestingly enough, I also thought it was being accumulated at .010 a while back 

If that turns out to be correct however, 

And the heavy hitters are still happy to push it down and accumulate as low as they can get it (possible)

It could be the mother of all bounces when it does finally jump 

We shall see in due course of course


----------



## barney (3 June 2021)

Like most Potters, CGB is still in a downtrend and the Chart is technically  pretty ordinary.

So far I've read this one totally wrong it seems, but the big Buys at random times have kept me in the trade.

Currently holding 1.5 mill in Stock so it's not breaking the bank, but some positive movement would be nice  

I see a handful of US Potters are showing a little green. The optimist in me says AUS Potters are overdue 

There should be some news shortly on the "Canntab" (US CTABF)  pills 

*From recent Quarterly:*

Cann Global expects to be in a position to launch its medicinal cannabis tablets in Australia this quarter. These tablets have been developed in joint venture with its partner Canadian listed Canntab Therapeutics Limited (Canntab).


Sadly for those involved, and almost ironically, Jeffrey Ward Renwick, the Company's Co-Founder, Director and President passed away after a 15 month battle with cancer at just 54 years old.


.005 really should be the LOWS on this ... wishful thinking perhaps given I've read it wrong so far.  

Will re-assess end of June if nothing changes


----------



## greggles (4 June 2021)

Hope you managed to get out @barney, CGB has hit $0.005c today and the market depth looks terrible. It does have $11 million in the bank, but it lost more than a million dollars last quarter on revenue of $273,000.

It's going to be hard to turn this ship around.


----------



## barney (4 June 2021)

greggles said:


> It's going to be hard to turn this ship around.




Indeed @greggles 

They are very good at the spiel, but no so good with the rudder, lol    Not one of my better decisions so far.  

Canntab pills originally be out in April this year (dong!)  Now, potentially this Quarter sometime   

I'm calling their "Boat" ... "Gunner"  They are gunner need a bigger ocean to float this thing!


----------



## greggles (4 June 2021)

barney said:


> Indeed @greggles
> 
> They are very good at the spiel, but no so good with the rudder, lol    Not one of my better decisions so far.
> 
> ...




I wish you luck but it's not looking good. At this stage of the game it might be worth holding out for some good news and a share price spike to make your exit. CGB is at a low ebb and it's possible there might be better days ahead...


----------



## barney (4 June 2021)

greggles said:


> I wish you luck but it's not looking good. At this stage of the game it might be worth holding out for some good news and a share price spike to make your exit. CGB is at a low ebb and it's possible there might be better days ahead...




Yeah I thought similar.  Potters in general have been belted last few months.  

If they didn't have the cash in the bank I would have been out a while back

US Potters have been doing a bit better and a couple of Aussie's look to be forming lows so maybe there is life  (*EOF* up 11% today)

End of June should give a better idea whether the life-boats need to be deployed or not


----------

